# Why do birds fly south?



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

Why do some birds fly south for winter?
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
cos it's too far to walk.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Crazylady - At one time I thought there was hope for you but I see you've reverted to your old ways. Where do you find these awful jokes?


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Babs :roll: Have you got some penquin wrappers,the ones with the jokes on :?: :lol:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

That is awful nearly as bad as the 'whomegooley bird'


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

Tigger told it to Pooh. I do mind my grandchildren, do you think I'm reverting back to my childhood?


----------

